# Homeowner with a question?(selling timber)



## beerman6 (May 18, 2008)

Last year a guy approached me about selling some of my trees.He came back a few days later with 
"You have 8 great cherry trees that I want,I'll give you $1000 for."

I told him I would burn it for that price.


He popped up again last week and wanted to look around,so I let him and here is the new quote.

qty.11-cherry 2375 bf.est=$1190

qty.2-Black Oak 700 bf.est=$105

This next one I cant figure out?

qty.9-White Oak 216 bf.est @v=$432

bf.est 810 @ g=$405

Timber bf.est 300=$210

pallet bf.est 962=$85

(?cant read this one) bf.est 375=$75


________________________________________________________________

So 22 trees=$2502.
I understand that you need to do some select cutting and all that.

I dont need the money and this guy came to me.I heat with wood and by looking at the trees he marked,I'm guessing I would have at least a season and a half of firewood.

Are those prices fair?


Thanks for any answers.


----------



## weenieroaster (May 18, 2008)

Imo, heating with wood that can be used for woodwork, is a bit of an injustice to nature...or something along those lines. Your trees though. Consider trading for firewood, if that is your main need. You want to find out what is the going price for green (unseasoned) timber in your area, those species, generally known as the board foot price. You can roughly calculate approximately how many board feet (12"x12"x1") are in a tree, then equate it with the guy's offer. Bear in mind, that your trees would be worth slightly less than that, because of the costs or labor involved in cutting them, transporting to a mill, and then having them sawn up. If the trees contain wood that is highly figured, the value increases.


----------



## beerman6 (May 18, 2008)

Good point,on the wood working...

I get my firewood for free from a buddy,I would only use these trees if things got bad.I've never dropped a live tree JUST for firewood.


----------



## woodshop (May 18, 2008)

I have no clue what loggers are paying for timber in your area of the woods, so can't comment on how "fair" those prices are. I do know having worked as a logger for a paper company years ago, that prices vary considerably as the market does. If white oak happens to be hot (high demand for it now), you're gonna get more for that... if walnut prices are flat or falling in your area, you might not get as much for the walnut as you would have last year same time. It's like that. What you need to do is call other loggers or timber brokers in your area, or even contact your local state forestry service and ask around so you don't sell them for a song. For what it's worth, those prices he quoted seem like not enough for the trees, but then I havn't seen them. How big... how strait (how many CLEAR 8 1/2 ft logs can they get from each tree)... are they veneer grade... how easy are they to get to, like are they on the side of a mountain... how careful does he have to be getting them out... all kinds of issues affect the price for this kind of sale.


----------



## beerman6 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for answering.

I only have like 9 acres total,I would guess that only half of that is wooded,the back half...so he would have to go thru the yard.It is pretty flat and still wet from the spring thaw.

I just wonder why this guy keeps coming back,like I said I never called him or ever even thought about selling timber.The cherry works out to about .50 per foot seems low to me.

He might be a buyer for a bunch of different companies,cause his buisness card and cell # have changed since last year.


----------



## weenieroaster (May 18, 2008)

Can't speculate what the guy has in mind, but creaming out your nicest trees, may not be in your best interest.


----------



## custom8726 (May 18, 2008)

I just sold one 10'6" red oak veneer log for $632.00 Cherry is getting a good buck right now in N.Y. I would get a second oppinion if you are considering this or post up some pics so we can better understand what you are working with. Seems like a low ball offer to me if he keeps stoping, there is a reason $$$...


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 18, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> I just sold one 10'6" red oak veneer log for $632.00 Cherry is getting a good buck right now in N.Y. I would get a second oppinion if you are considering this or post up some pics so we can better understand what you are working with. Seems like a low ball offer to me if he keeps stoping, there is a reason $$$...



+1 I agree with Custom also. The guy's coming at you for a reason. I would tend too believe that reason is a deal. I would certainly agree that .50bf for cherry is lowball. As Custom said you need a scaler too come by and see what you've got for bf's ( compare it too the other) then just call round and see what they're fetching by species. You never know, you might have a veneer log or two yourself in there?  

PS: Totally agree about with you about cutting a live tree just for firewood.


----------



## Tree Bones (May 20, 2008)

If you are seriously thinking about making a sale then get one or two more estimates from local mills or loggers who can let you know how close your first offers are in respect to the local pricing and value of your trees. Post an add for your trees and see who calls.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 20, 2008)

do you think you have gold its wood 1000 is more then you had yesterday or you cut trees find a buyer ect tom trees:monkey:


----------



## beerman6 (May 20, 2008)

No,I know what I have it's wood...but I also know others have made more than what this guy is offering.

He came by again last night and he understands that those trees are worth more to me as firewood.

Like I said,he came to me.I will probably get a few more quotes,just for grins.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 20, 2008)

Cherry and Maple are supposed to be going rather high right now (higher than oak) in Michigan. Just info i've heard from a couple guys at the shop who sell tree's off their property occasionaly. I'd definately get a couple opinions.
Good luck


----------



## Ed*L (May 21, 2008)

Who was it?

Someone left a card on the door a couple of weeks ago, I'll can't recall their name. It was a mill/logging outfit from up north somewhere.

The worst thing you can do is let a mill/logger mark and cut trees. Most don't gara about your woods, property or managment plan. They want the cream of the crop. I can give you a tour of our south woods that was logged in 94 (before we bought it), it will give you a good idea of what a hack logging outfit can do to your property. Even 15 years later the scars are still there.....

We do have a govt. forester available to us, I'll be contacting them shortly to give me some timber stand improvment help. I can let you know what transpires. 

I'll pm you my ph#, give me a call tonite. Besides, it's your turn to buy  

Ed


----------



## scottr (May 21, 2008)

Beerman, call your county forester and let him see the trees that you have been asked to sell. He might have some suggestions. It's his job and your taxes help pay his salary.


----------



## beerman6 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.

Ed,the guy that came to me was Rod Coselman he said he lived off of Exchange road.The company he is buying for is Maple Ridge Hardwoods out of Sterling.


----------



## Ed*L (May 22, 2008)

Yup, same guy. I don't know if he stopped because of the woods, or the pile of logs I had stacked by the woods.
Don't matter, he's sol anyway! Unless there is a big market for twisted up half rotten Boxelder logs that I don't know about!

Ed


----------

